
SyntaxNet: The World’s Most Accurate Parser Goes Open Source - midhunsezhi
https://research.googleblog.com/2016/05/announcing-syntaxnet-worlds-most.html
======
eddyg
Dupe of a dupe from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14285045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14285045)

------
bootload
You'd think after 11 years of development, HN would be able to at least work
out that:

a) [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/05/announcing-
syntax...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/05/announcing-syntaxnet-
worlds-most.html?m=1)

b) [https://research.googleblog.com/2016/05/announcing-
syntaxnet...](https://research.googleblog.com/2016/05/announcing-syntaxnet-
worlds-most.html?m=1)

c) [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/05/announcing-
syntax...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2016/05/announcing-syntaxnet-
worlds-most.html?m=1)

... the URL and title for a==c AND the titles for a) == b) == c) are the same
or similar. Make the ^dupe^ post irrelevant.

------
evincarofautumn
Déjà vu…this is broadly the same as an idea I had around 2010, and even
mentioned to a Google Translate engineer when interviewing there in 2011. Nice
to see they finally did something along these lines…I can fool myself into
feeling smug about it, and never had to do any of the real work!

------
erikig
After seeing Parsey McParseface, Boaty McBoatface and Namey McNameface I've
been wondering where the <x>y Mc<x>face meme came from?

~~~
technion
Here: [https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/apr/17/boaty-
mc...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/apr/17/boaty-mcboatface-
wins-poll-to-name-polar-research-vessel)

------
mrexroad
2016

